# X Window > Windowmanager >  fluxbox + rox + xfce

## djaliced

Hallo User/innen

Habe da ein kleine problem hab in meiner .xinitrc 

exec fluxbox &
sleep 3
exec rox -o -pinboard=PIN &
exec xfce &

stehen da ich die drei proggis gleichzeitig starten will. Das klappt auch soweit ganz gut nur geht dann noch 'n terminal fenster auf das sich "Failsave" nennt. schließ ich das Fenster verabschiedet sich fluxbox und ich lande wieder in der konsole.
P.S.: ich starte x in der konsole mit startx
kann mir jemand helfen das ich nicht immer dieses terminal fenster bekomme ?

cu de Olly

----------


## fs111

stell das Skript mal um, und zwar muss der Windowmanager als letztes gestartet werden, und auch ohne "&" am Ende. Außerdem kommt an den Anfang der Datei ein #!/bin/bash, weil xinit das ganze wie ein Shellskript behandelt, und wenn alles abgearbeitet ist, X wieder schließt. 


HTH

fs111

----------


## djaliced

jo thx läuft wunderbar.  :Big Grin: 

cu de Olly

----------


## linuxerhh

@ djaliced könntest du mal n snapshot von deinem desktop posten, würde mir die konstellation flux. + rox + xcfe mal gerne anschauen ;-)

----------


## djaliced

@ linuxerhh

kein ding wenn ich das nach meinem Gemschamak eingerichtet haben und herausgefunden habe wie man Snapshot macht  :Big Grin: .

----------


## djaliced

hier büddööö  :Big Grin:

----------

